# Leftover Crack on boxing day



## trotsky (Dec 9, 2010)

Anybody else thinking of going to LÃ¶C on the 26th? 
It's in brooklyn at the williamsburg music hall, 15.00.

Getting some people from Rhody to bus it up but we dunno where to crash. If we find somebody with a car I guess we could sleep there. any suggestions?


----------



## andthesaloon (Dec 20, 2010)

We're probably going but we have no idea what we're doing afterwards, but I can inform you once we get it figured out and see if we can get you a place to stay.


----------



## crustythadd23 (Dec 20, 2010)

Leftover Crack is coming to So-Cal in a couple months, hella stoked!


----------



## andthesaloon (Dec 20, 2010)

Ack! When and how much are tix? We're possibly gunna go to that show, if we can't hitch to this one.


----------



## agony (Dec 27, 2010)

crustythadd23 said:


> Leftover Crack is coming to So-Cal in a couple months, hella stoked!


 
have a link for locations & dates??


----------



## DirtyErik (Jan 10, 2011)

i need to get to this


----------

